# Ship Founders East of Pentland Skerries - merged threads



## Mjroots

Sky News reporting that a cargo ship with eight people on board has capsized in the North Sea off the Shetland Islands. Ferry _Hrossey_ was involved in search but now resumed her voyage. Said to be a cargo ship carrying cement.


----------



## Pompeyfan

Link here http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-30667084


----------



## Mad Landsman

More here-
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-30667084

Coastguard spokesman interviewed - Ship went off AIS over 24Hours ago and there has been no EPIRB activation. 
Ship was found by a passing ferry.


----------



## Mad Landsman

Cemfjord


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Cemfjord was bound for Runcorn due 0500/5th January from Aalborg, cargo cement. 
BBC News reporting 9 crew missing.

Regards
Keith


----------



## Binnacle

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-30667084


----------



## Derek Roger

Strange that there is a picture and very limited information . Who took the picture ? Derek


----------



## Binnacle

Derek Roger said:


> Strange that there is a picture and very limited information . Who took the picture ? Derek


Probably picture taken by somebody aboard the ferry Hrossey which first sighted the wreck. Early news reports rather inaccurate, vessel was east of Orkney. not Shetland.


----------



## Coastie

SN's very own CED* has been handling SAR procedures at S.C.G. today.

(*as well as others, obviously!)


----------



## ninabaker

By coincidence, the only time I was on a ship which responded to a Mayday call was a very small Greek coaster carrying cement, in the Med. We took all the crew out of their lifeboats but the ship drifted away. 

Very odd to see this Cemfjord with its nose in the air like that rather than totally turned-turtle. I assume it has snagged on the seabed.

N


----------



## Varley

No one doubts the bravery or motives of the RNLI but could anything apart from an aircraft really spot survivors in these conditions?

Is carriage of cement a particular danger WRT stowage?


----------



## derekhore

An area renowned for its tidal rips and whirlpools - but it seems rather extreme to have just capsized?


----------



## Geoff Gower

*Ferry Passengers Find Horrifying Scene Off Scotland*

Passengers aboard the Northlink ferry Hrossey saw a haunting sight this afternoon in the form of an upturned hull of a ship while sailing in the Pentland Firth, a strait between the Orkney Islands and the 
The vessel was identified as the Cemfjord, a cargo ship carrying a load of cement from Aalborg, Denmark to the UK. The last AIS tracking data from the vessel was transmitted at 1315 UTC on Friday according to MarineTraffic.com.The UK Maritime and Coastguard Agency reports the tug Herakles is on scene tonight supporting the search for possible survivors of the eight crew that were reportedly on board when she sank. Wick, Thurso, Longhope and Stromness RNLI lifeboats, a Coastguard Rescue Helicopter from Shetland, RAF and a rescue helicopter from Lossiemouth and other vessels in the area have searched for the missing crew, however none have been found.


----------



## slick

The Pentland Firth, probably one of the dangerous stretches of water around the UK.
Well known to RFA's scurrying in and out Invergordon to top up after or during a North Atlantic NATO exercise.
I cannot recall the exact words from the Admiralty Sailing Directions but it said something along the lines of 'to see the sea with a westerly gale against a Spring Tide and to see the 'Merry Men of May coming at you is truly terrifying'
If indeed that is where it happened.
As a Navigator it was the place where I followed the advice given in the Sailing Directions to the the letter. 
Sometimes the Captain would slow down to obtain optimum conditions, caution was the watchword!

Yours aye,

slick

God rest the all


----------



## Tony Collins

Varley said:


> Is carriage of cement a particular danger WRT stowage?


Cement powder itself, apart from chemical attack, is relatively safe, but the dust, like many dusts can be explosive. But that is unlikely in a situation where the product is not being agitated.


----------



## funnelstays

Tony Collins said:


> Cement powder itself, apart from chemical attack, is relatively safe, but the dust, like many dusts can be explosive. But that is unlikely in a situation where the product is not being agitated.


http://www.lr.org/en/_images/213-35783_IMSBC_Code_pocket_guide_final_web_tcm155-247233.pdf

l think this may be of interest.


----------



## derekhore

Sadly this has slipped from the BBC radar - they are far more interested in the car carrying monstrosity in the Solent where no lives were lost.


----------



## Mad Landsman

Reported on BBC news last night that it had now completely sunk and the search operation scaled back.
Remains of a zodiac rib were discovered washed ashore on the islands but the reporters were not sure if this is connected.


----------



## NoR

Is the cement carried in large round hoppers as in some supply boats ?
If so the remaining space in the holds might allow for a significant free surface effect if the sea gets in via a breached hatch cover or some such.


----------



## Binnacle

One source ? reported the ship was off stroma Sat. afternoon, but there seems to be no sightings further west. She was perhaps attempting to go through on the ebb tide. Don't know if these foreign flag ships carry Admiralty Publication NP 209. It was well thumbed on British ships I sailed on, trading these waters. Unfortunately as all hands have been sadly lost we will never know the cir***stances.


----------



## Scelerat

derekhore said:


> Sadly this has slipped from the BBC radar - they are far more interested in the car carrying monstrosity in the Solent where no lives were lost.


Quite. Which speaks volumes for attitudes about casualties at sea.


----------



## ninabaker

Scelerat said:


> Quite. Which speaks volumes for attitudes about casualties at sea.


Which is why we should all make a local fuss to have more MN remembrance events and not just for those lost in wartime.

N


----------



## OilJiver

ninabaker said:


> Which is why we should all make a local fuss to have more MN remembrance events and not just for those lost in wartime.
> 
> N


Well said Nina


----------



## ninabaker

OilJiver said:


> Well said Nina


Thanks, OilJIver. I found no difficulty persuading the powers that be, here in Glasgow, to lay on a modest remembrance event last year and it was so well thought of that it is now in the regular diary to happen again this year. A very short simple non-religious "service" at the memorial plaque in the city chambers following by tea and cake with the Lord Provost.

If anyone wants to try they hand at getting one going locally I am happy to help/advise/whatever. It was straightforward and brings everyone to remember that we are an island and depend for nearly everything being brought by "Those in peril on the seas"..
Nina


----------



## Binnacle

Pictures - ship and crew -

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/cargo-ship-sinking-cemfjords-polish-4924960


----------



## Scelerat

ninabaker said:


> Which is why we should all make a local fuss to have more MN remembrance events and not just for those lost in wartime.
> 
> N


Indeed. Not that it'll make any difference; most of my colleagues, despite working in a town with a major port, had no idea that there was any difference between RN and MN, or rather, they didn't know that the MN existed.


----------



## ben27

good day mjroots.sm.4th jan.2015.07:29.re:ship founders east of pentland,skerries,to those who did not return.may they rest in peace,regards ben27


----------



## Binnacle

*Cemfjord Accident Inquiry*

"Although not a causal factor of the accident, it was also established that Cemfjord was only at sea because of Flag State approved exemptions from safety regulations."

http://stv.tv/news/north/1351249-cargo-ship-sinking-which-cost-eight-lives-was-avoidable/


----------

